# grappling



## painstain (Jul 26, 2006)

sometimes we do randori practice with punches and sometimes we do not (depending on who is attending). i tend to do better when no punching is allowed. i don't really know why but i think its because i am thinking more technical when i'm not looking for a good strike. anyone else feel this way? anyone feel better doing face punches allowed. the power in our system stays at about 70% wether it be tkd sparring or grappling.

your opinions are appriciated 

with respect 
painstain


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 26, 2006)

Most likely the grappling techniques and strategies you have been taught are designed for grappling, not MMA.  I prefer to hit, I like to use strikes to set up transitions, throws, locks, and everything else


----------



## MRE (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree with Andrew, I also prefer striking.  For me, grappling doesn't compute as quickly as striking, so I use strikes as kind of an ummmm before my grappling transitions.  It allows me to take a little more time to recognize the grappling options, while softening the opponent up a bit, without getting countered too quickly.  I hope through training that I will be a little quicker with grappling techniques.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 27, 2006)

_*Moderator Note:

Thread moved to Grappling forum.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Super Moderator*_


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 27, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Most likely the grappling techniques and strategies you have been taught are designed for grappling, not MMA. I prefer to hit, I like to use strikes to set up transitions, throws, locks, and everything else


 
Bingo.

I find adding strikes easier in general.  Strikes set up transitions and other moves that are hard to set up other ways and it also creates room for escapes in a lot of cases...


----------

